# Hbrtg



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

Not many people seem to be into arowana's in this forum. 

But this is my baby: 

Krills, Pellets, Superworms, and Market Shrimps! 
He has this beautiful blue shine near the top that is kind of visible in the photo.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

very nice shape and posture

any tankmates?


----------



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

I had it with parrot fish but i replaced it with a 7 group Discus 5"+ size. They do not bother each other so this might be the permanent setup!


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

I was into arowanas (had super red, green banjar, and rtg) but sold to members here. Your rtg has such beautiful scales, barbel and fins. I know that cameras cannot capture the true beauty of arowanas as well, I'm sure your rtg looks better in person.


----------



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you! That means a lot coming from an expert like you! 

Sadly, he jumped onto the lid a couple days back and one of his scales fell off  I'm hoping it heals fast and looks normal very soon


----------

